# Can a game warden get you for photos...



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

...you took of the illegal fish and game you got?


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Common sense...why take the picture, or certainly why post it?


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

yes.Here is one i'm aware of.

http://www.brownsvilleherald.com/news/local/article_b2aa18fe-5259-11e3-a223-0019bb30f31a.html

There is also a thread on here about this particular greedy slob fisherman.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Begs the question....why not just obey the laws in the first place.???


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Tortuga said:


> Begs the question....why not just obey the laws in the first place.???


 X2


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I'd guess it would depend on what additional evidence is known. Hopefully the pics along with any additional evidence needed is enough to convict.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

gemba said:


> ...you took of the illegal fish and game you got?


No. I haven't taken illegal fish or game, therefore there are no pictures. :cheers:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Define... "You got"... I guess I don't understand the point of the question?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

The answer is no. Post up.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

I had seen a picture with questionable crappie and wondered so I asked. We asked the warden what to do with fish we know will die that are undersized. He said let them go and let the gators eat them.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd assume if the fish in question was released after the photo, no case. If caught in physical possession with intent to keep, a definite case.

I've seen plenty of pic of spoonbills caught & haven't heard of a prosecution on that.

Ya catch what you catch, can't help that. It depends on what you do afterwards...


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Frabil makes a neat little measuring sleeve you can slide your crappie in, easiest way in the world to be safe.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

whsalum said:


> Frabil makes a neat little measuring sleeve you can slide your crappie in, easiest way in the world to be safe.


You know, I have one of those but when I measure some of the fish their mouths do not touch the bottom to measure correctly because their body's too big to slide all the way down to let the nose touch to get accurate measurement. If it is close I use a tape measure or throw it back to be safe.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A 10" legal crappie measured after being caught early in the day will be 1/4" or more shorter by 3:00PM if kept on ice. If you keep them in a live well that is good enough to hold fish well it's not an issue, but on ice they shrink quite a bit. I still use the good old check stick made of aluminum and has a stop for the head. Just make sure that tail crosses the 10 and 1/2 inch mark and you are good to go.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Also, there are lakes in Texas such as Toledo Bend that for white perch, there is no min. Length requirements. Also, there are some lakes where you are required to keep every fish no matter what size till you get your limit, you may not put the small ones back in the winter months. As far as your original question, pictures have defininatey started investigations, just read the states monthly wardens report. That was a good question, thanks for starting this conversation.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If your dumb enough to take a pic of the Illegal fish/ game.... You essentially gave proof to the state that you were breaking the law

You deserve the ticket


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes, if you put on an orange suit!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

kickingback said:


> You know, I have one of those but when I measure some of the fish their mouths do not touch the bottom to measure correctly because their body's too big to slide all the way down to let the nose touch to get accurate measurement. If it is close I use a tape measure or throw it back to be safe.


Usually those that are to thick to slide in the Frabill holder don't need measuring


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

A picture of an illegal fish is not enough evidence of a crime, or else my buddy in this pic would have paid a hefty fine.










Now if that same picture had been taken, say on my tailgate at his house, that might have been enough to cause him some grief.

In the case of the picture above, as soon as the fish was weighed and picture snapped, we let her go.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

GoneFish'n said:


> Common sense...why take the picture, or certainly why post it?


Hit the nail on the head.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

texcajun said:


> A picture of an illegal fish is not enough evidence of a crime, or else my buddy in this pic would have paid a hefty fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Spoonbill, Haven't seen one that size since I lived in Nebraska. And I see it was snagged.


----------



## teamplayer (Dec 12, 2010)

Ask the guy that took the picture of about 14 black bass laid across the back of his boat saying he was going to have a fish fry out of Lake Austin if memory serves. He went to a forum and bragged about never keeping fish and he saw nothing wrong with it since he did not keep fish before.
They got him.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

I don't keep illegal fish but a picture I saw lead me to ask the question. The crappie looks small in length. Maybe Im wrong, but I've released many like it in the 9.5 inch range.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would say those 3 on the right are questionable at best, but it's pretty tough to prove. Not the greatest idea to put a measuring stick in the photo for sure.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

No offense, but can someone kill this thread? The subject begs for a ***** slap.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Category5 said:


> I would say those 3 on the right are questionable at best, but it's pretty tough to prove. Not the greatest idea to put a measuring stick in the photo for sure.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry gemba, I may misunderstood the basis for your question in the OP


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

markbrumbaugh said:


> No offense, but can someone kill this thread? The subject begs for a ***** slap.


Quite true Mark, proof of a crime is proof of a crime...


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

I remember a few years ago, when some poachers were using a rest area that bordered the King Ranch, as a staging area to enter the ranch. Got caught poaching a deer, and had a camera in hand for pics of their trophy. After checking the camera pics they found other pics of deer and Nilgai taken in the same area, and charged accordingly.


----------

